# Gonna be a long 2 months



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Got a call tues nite guy wanting me to load trucks out of the lime settlement ponds here in Sioux Falls. So I rented this 350G Deere we have to move 50,000 tons more pics to come


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

that's damn nice duty over the winter months if you got enough money in it....renting that from RDO? they tried that here in the winter using side dumps....the sheet froze/stuck to the trailer and they abandoned the project til spring.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah from rdo. They said said the same day it has to be above 15 degrees to haul. Gotta rent this one till we get into it farther. He said it should dry up then I won't need the reach (cave downs) then I can use my 200


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Decided to turn it into a front shovel. Works waaaaayyyyyy better. This stuff is 54% moisture very slimy. Called Deere told them I wanted the patent. They said get bent. LOL


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we flip our buckets backwards all the time when tunneling under a wide building foundation, etc...quick couplers are a great deal. only thing with bucket that way....get enough roll for it to dump good?


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Loading side dumps so theres a line when they are too far away or too close to dump effectively but it only takes 3 to 5 min to load. Alot of sittin and waitin but it pays by the hr so I'll wait


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Well 2 and a half months in and still loading,about 3000 acres left to spread at 7 tons an acre that's about 21,000 tons left to load at 1000 ton a day, that's 21 days left. Will have loaded 80,000 tons by the end. 30,000 tons with the 350g and the rest with my 200 Deere. Been having a friend dig my basements. Good for both of us he's kinda slow so he appreciates the work.


----------

